# Portugal:taking 4yo for a week in May , Albufeira or Alvor.



## lucylou (30 Jan 2007)

Hi all,
thinking of taking our 4 year old to Portugal for a week in May. Was looking at 2 complexes, one in Albufeira, one in Alvor. Does anyone have any experiences of either of these resorts? Dont want it want to be too quiet, but suitable for a family?
Thanks


----------



## johndoe64 (30 Jan 2007)

*Re: Portugal*

been to portugal a few times with our boys was in Albufeira last year in May we had a nice holiday, loads of resturaunts and bars to choose from , what complexes are you looking at? our oldest was 4 last year but our 2 year old loved it as well.


----------



## lucylou (30 Jan 2007)

*Re: Portugal*

Well we'r pretty limited now with whats left for the week we want but one thats available is Dom Pancho apartments?


----------



## johndoe64 (30 Jan 2007)

*Re: Portugal*

have a look here for reviews 

have you tried falcon? A quick look gave me a few options in may, Club Alto da Colina is falcons best sellers for kids and seems to be available.

 I have no connection with falcon.


----------



## ClubMan (30 Jan 2007)

*Re: Portugal:taking 4yo for a week in May.*

_Alvor _was nice last year. _Albufeira _looked too built up for my personal liking but different strokes... We're heading to _Lagos _this year. Herself and the nipper were there last year and thought it was great. Found  good to deal with and possibly cheaper than the others - especially the online offers if you can take a chance.


----------



## johndoe64 (30 Jan 2007)

Was in Lagos a few years ago, my oldest lad was two at the time so he was still in a buggy parts are quiet hilly so this could have an effect depending on where you are staying.

Nice place though with lots of resturaunts  to choose from.


----------



## lucylou (30 Jan 2007)

Em....had a look at reviews of Dom pancho, dont think we'll go there!!!
Another one going for that week is the Paladim, which actually looks ok. I've been looking and actually panorama seem to be the cheapest, most of the apts we looked at they dont seem to charge for the children, which is great! Another one is the Alfagar apartments.


----------



## efm (30 Jan 2007)

*Re: Portugal:taking 4yo for a week in May.*



ClubMan said:


> _Alvor _was nice last year. _Albufeira _looked too built up for my personal liking but different strokes... We're heading to _Lagos _this year. Herself and the nipper were there last year and thought it was great. Found  good to deal with and possibly cheaper than the others - especially the online offers if you can take a chance.


 
Clubman

Where in Lagos are you going to stay? - we just booked two weeks at the Marina Club in Lagos after reading excellent reviews on Trip Advisor, however, Mrs fm is now getting cold feet after seeing some holiday programme where the presenter said Lagos was terrible! We are bringing both children (one will be 18 months and the other nearly 4 years old) and she is worried that there will be nothing to do with them!


----------



## ClubMan (30 Jan 2007)

*Re: Portugal:taking 4yo for a week in May.*



efm said:


> Where in Lagos are you going to stay?


_Vilabranca_. Herself, her sister, parents and the nipper (c. 12 months old at the time) were there last year on really cheap _Sunworld _late deal and she said that it was a great spot and a lot of the reviews seem to agree. 


> however, Mrs fm is now getting cold feet after seeing some holiday programme where the presenter said Lagos was terrible!


 Well my wife and her family enjoyed the place. She found it better and more varied  than _Alvor_.


----------



## johndoe64 (30 Jan 2007)

*Re: Portugal:taking 4yo for a week in May.*



ClubMan said:


> _Vilabranca_.


Nice spot all right we stayed there apartments are very spacious and it's only 3 storey complex (I think), grounds are big as well, I doubt you'll go wrong my inlaws went back 3 years in a row.


----------



## footsteps (31 Jan 2007)

Loved Albuferia, didn;t really like Lagos, didn't feel safe in it at evening/night time at all. We stayed near to Lagos in Pria de Luz, which is a lovely quiet resort and yet you could go to Lagos in ten minutes!

Albuferia it is 3 years since I was there, but loved it, had great free street entertainment at night for everybody and was a lovely place day and night.


----------



## Luternau (31 Jan 2007)

Alvor
I stayed in the Delphim Pestana lastMay. Good hotel. Great Beach.


----------



## SeanA (31 Jan 2007)

Alvor is quiet, I think Albufeira might be more suitable.


----------



## Z100 (31 Jan 2007)

*Re: Portugal:taking 4yo for a week in May.*



efm said:


> ....Mrs fm is now getting cold feet after seeing some holiday programme where the presenter said Lagos was terrible!


 
I definitely wouldn't say _terrible_, but can't say I was too overwhelmed by the place when I stayed there last year. But........and it's a very big but.......I didn't have the chance to travel out of Lagos so you might find some nice beaches/villages in the area.

The old town in Lagos _is_ lovely, it's just the newer part, including the marina, that's unimpressive, a lot of it quite scruffy and run-down. Plenty of good bars and restaurants in the older part, make sure you eat in *No Patio*, beautiful food.

Stayed in the Tivoli, perfectly fine, if _extremely_ touristy...but seeing as I _was_ a tourist


----------



## ClubMan (1 Feb 2007)

footsteps said:


> didn;t really like Lagos, didn't feel safe in it at evening/night time at all.


Why not? Never heard any untoward reports on the safety front myself.


----------



## footsteps (1 Feb 2007)

I don't know, we were there in August time and I just couldn't relax in Lagos, there seemed to be very 'rough' people about, a lot of drunks and extremely busy - certainly would not have liked to have kids with me!

I personally just did not think it was a pleasant place to be.


----------



## ClubMan (1 Feb 2007)

footsteps said:


> I don't know, we were there in August time and I just couldn't relax in Lagos, there seemed to be very 'rough' people about, a lot of drunks and extremely busy - certainly would not have liked to have kids with me!
> 
> I personally just did not think it was a pleasant place to be.


Interesting. My wife never mentioned anything like that and she had the 13 month old with her. Maybe it was her and her family that you saw!  However I think they took bus/tax from _Vilabranca _to town most of the time in case that makes a difference.


----------



## johndoe64 (1 Feb 2007)

we never saw anything like that either, we normally took a cab to town and walked back at night about 15 mins from the town centre.


----------



## elcato (1 Feb 2007)

I was in Albufeira a few years ago at the same time as some pals who had families stayed in Alvor. I thought Albufeira was to old and played out while Alvor looked much nicer although only there for a day. According to all that stayed in Alvor they said it was great and they had all the kiddie clubs etc there.


----------



## Z100 (2 Feb 2007)

footsteps said:


> I don't know, we were there in August time and I just couldn't relax in Lagos, there seemed to be very 'rough' people about, a lot of drunks and extremely busy - certainly would not have liked to have kids with me! I personally just did not think it was a pleasant place to be.


 
Can't say I experienced any of this, actually found it a very friendly and relaxed place, always felt safe. Lots of kids around, day and night, restaurants, etc seem very child-friendly (_hate_ that term but can think of no other!). There are a lot of quiet streets/lanes in the old part of Lagos, wouldn't particularly fancy wandering down them on my own late at night, but wouldn't do that anywhere. I saw quite a few police around the place but no evidence of trouble....but with that many police about why would you be stupid enough to cause trouble?!


----------



## ClubMan (2 Feb 2007)

Asked the wife about this this evening and she said that there were a few drunks around the taxi rank betimes but definitely no hassle and nothing to worry her or her family.


----------



## Guest127 (3 Feb 2007)

have been in lagos area 3 times.  toraltina near vilabranca, overlooking don ana beach,  and in luz. place has got very built up over the years but never felt in any danger or been hassled. the police station is near the gold church just where the old town ends and while there was always lots of cops about there never appeared to be any trouble. would agree with poster about luz. very easy to get in and out to lagos and probably nicer now. theres a cliff top walk between porto de mos and luz which _shouldn't _be missed. loads of smaller walks around the lighthouse also not to be missed. lots of steps, lots of cliffs etc. not suitable for kids though. and _definitely_ take one of those boat trips around the grottos or caves.


----------



## brianmc (5 Feb 2007)

Been to lagos 3 out of the last 4 years and we stayed in the marina club each time. love the marina club, spotless at all times and very friendly staff. had no complaints. took our 18month old daughter the last time and the only advice is to get a ground floor apartment. personally we love lagos and have never had any hassle walking around at any time of day or night. lovely walk from marina into town along the promenade. Of course everyone has their own likes/dislikes but we really likes Lagos with it's great range of restaurants and the beach is fab, found it relaxing and easy going. would recommend lagos and the marina club to anyone.


----------



## efm (5 Feb 2007)

I know I wasn't the OP in this thread but thanks to everyone for their opinions on Lagos.

I'll try and remember to post our own experiences when we come back


----------



## Moneypit (15 Feb 2007)

Hi, I'm interested in booking the Marina Club Suites in Lagos, what travel operators go there - I know Sunworld do but they're price is very expensive for a week in September - anyone else do it?
Thanks.


----------



## Squire (28 Feb 2007)

Moneypit said:


> Hi, I'm interested in booking the Marina Club Suites in Lagos, what travel operators go there - I know Sunworld do but they're price is very expensive for a week in September - anyone else do it?
> Thanks.



Just found this thread now. I've also booked the Marina Club in Lagos for two weeks in September. I did a lot of shopping around and found Sunworld to be the best value. I think it's the Marina Club that's pricey rather than Sunworld but all the reports I've heard have recommended the Marina Club. We'll be travelling with two kids (16 months and 36 months) so if anyone has any recommendations on places to eat or places to go with young kids, I'd appreciate it.


----------

